# Floating jig & maggots



## Ferdinando78 (Mar 28, 2013)

Just picked up float fishing this past spring floating eggs and minnows. I’ve noticed the jig and maggot method has been used throughout the early fall by a fair amount of fisherman out there. Is this a approach that is successful throughout the the winter months? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I used to have luck with it in the rivers come winter, if harbors freeze jigs and maggots are one of my main presentations through the ice


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Yes it works all winter.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Yes they work in the fall, winter and spring. One word of advice start tying your own jigs. When i fish jigs in the river i never tip them with bait. When i fish them in the lake i always tip them with bait. The bait does not seem to increase hook ups in the rivers but it does help in the lake.


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

The colder the water, the better they work. Michigan style (painted/colored tube jig head with no hair. Tipped with a waxworm) works best in my experience. I agree with Osmerus, it is not usually necessary to tip a "hair jig". As the water gets cold, dry eggs (cured salmon/brown trout roe...etc) are less effective. Big wet skein bags and jigsnwax work better and better.


----------

